
Jenkins Is Getting Old – and We Need an Alternative - savovaleks
https://microtica.com/jenkins-is-old-we-need-an-alternative/
======
amirkdv
As others have noted this is a thinly veiled PR piece (nothing wrong with it,
but the angle is not immediately apparent).

From the post:

> With Jenkins, you can try and build a CD platform yourself, but be aware
> you’ll need a whole team for it, a load of time and maintenance. Microtica
> enables you to define complex cloud infrastructure through full integration
> with AWS and Kubernetes. Automate your deployments and deliver on the cloud
> with confidence.

Not surprising then that it doesn't even mention all the widely used
alternatives: CircleCI, GitLab, Travis, etc.

------
saas_sam
There are... many alternatives? CircleCI, BuildKite, Travis, GitLab, GitHub
Actions, Harness, and many more. Has been the case for years. Microtica is a
little late to the party methinks.

------
dec0dedab0de
Jenkins is fantastic, my only issue with it is that I can't decide if I like
Groovy or hate it.

This is really bad form though, advertising your proprietary product by
bashing a popular open source version. Your build process is something you
don't want to have to rewrite just because some executive got taken out to
lunch. I can't imagine any non free alternative gaining any traction.

~~~
Splognosticus
I've written quite a bit of Groovy code and IME that never changes. It's a
very pragmatic and productive language, but whenever you run into some bug or
weird edge case you'll rue the day James Strachan was born. :)

------
kasperni
This is basically a commercial right?

------
ntw1103
I don't see the suggestion as a viable replacement for Jenkins in its
entirety. They identified that the Free aspect of Jenkins leads to its
popularity, and they both compliment and criticize the plugins ecosystem.
Their don't appear to have an open solution, and while they claim you won't
need plugins, but part of what makes Jenkins so popular, is that if the
default functionality doesn't work, you can find or make a plugin. This is
lacking in the proposed solution.

------
ChrisLTD
"Code doesn't rust" and if Jenkins still works fine, why replace it?

~~~
deweller
Because the CI and hosting platform ecosphere has changed a lot in the last 10
years. If Jenkins has not adapted to suit the needs of devops engineers, then
engineers will find something that does.

~~~
ofrzeta
You can put pipelines into Git. What else do you need?

------
i0nutzb
I'm completely ignorant in Jenkins regard, but does it do anything extra that
Gitlab CI/Github Actions/Bitbucket Pipelines & co doesn't do?

~~~
amerine
You can buy Jenkins via capex vs depend on the internet and subscribe monthly
on the other?

~~~
tyingq
Gitlab does have a self hosted option, though it is still a subscription.

~~~
jdripper
You can self host Gitlab entirely, no subscription needed.

~~~
tyingq
Agreed, though the paid plan might have more parity with whatever they were
doing with Jenkins.

------
c17r
These days, I mostly use Github Actions for build and something like deployer
or Octopus Deploy.

In the past with on-prem build farms, I would use GoCD
([https://www.gocd.org/](https://www.gocd.org/))

------
cdent
Consider [https://zuul-ci.org/](https://zuul-ci.org/) , perhaps?

